# feel envious



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

hi I have had a dreadful week, 4 people have told me they are pregnant - oh congratulations then inside my head i hear the words oh another person pregnant. what does your little voice say to you when hear that news?


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Big   Hun, it's so hard isn't it. I remember one week hearing three people where pregnant and thinking 'it's just not fair', the after my first miscarriage getting back to work for one of my team to tell me she was pregnant, and then three days later another one to announce it. Nearly burst into tears in the office xxx


----------



## tweetypie123 (May 22, 2013)

Hi there - I do feel your pain.    I thought I was doing well moving on until having to buy a baby shower present this week that just flipped me back over the edge again - just feel all emotional again, sensitive, snappy and have that bottom of the pit feeling in my stomach.  Have made a ridiculous excuse why I cannot go to the baby shower but that would be the last straw I think.  I thought my brick wall and switching emotions off thing was working just fine but apparently not.  I have bitten the bullet though and achieved some NHS counselling through my GP starting next week.  Had to wait 2 months for it and nearly cancelled it at one point as felt I had "fixed myself".  Anyway as uncomfortable as I feel about doing it I am hoping to try and get some of these inner darkest feelings inside out once and for all.  I don't know when or if it does ever get easier, I am just taking on board new hobbies and arranging trips away and trying to keep busy.  I have detached myself from baby situations as able but that cannot happen forever so I guess its just as others say, time and working through this pain is all we can do.


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

I can sympathise.. I look after h&s at work so have to do all the maternity risk assessments..... Oh yeah while I'm super happy for them all... It's kind of ****ty too... WHY not MEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one, have been feeling awful of late the last of my siblings without a family, and as I'm the eldest always thought I should have had mine by now, have now reached the point of thinking I may never have a family and hate that vision, lets hope my last shot in 2014 works, but all positivity has been washed away xxx


----------



## 2708belle (Sep 22, 2012)

It's so natural to feel like this hun   

We're now going down the adoption route, which feels right for us, but it doesn't stop the little pangs of jealousy and sadness. The hardest thing is not knowing who to be able to express it to (except DH), for fear of looking completely horrible. ******** is the worst thing for me personally! It's hard to avoid pregnancy news, but really important to protect yourself at the same time. It's protecting yourself, which is the hardest but most important thing for your own health and wellbeing. Personally, I'm going to try and take my own advice by staying off that (IMHO) soul-destroying ********. That's my new years resolution   

Hope everyone has a great new year. Big hugs xx


----------

